# bit of a back seat



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (7 Mar 2008)

Hi all,

just thought Id try and explain my lack of contact with the site and you all in the last few months.

As some of you know, Im a mature student at Bournemouth and Poole College doing a BTEC in IT.  This was a hard change for me, after 15 years out of education and a breakdown 3 years ago, but after a while, and alot of support from my tutor team, I got settled nicely.

Not long after I started, I was invited to hold a Student Board Member position as well.  This basically makes me an elected Governor representing my campus, some 12,000 students.  In this role Im involved in everything right down to strategic planning, which is fascinating, and very confusing at times!

Recently, my dream of teaching came to the attention of the Principle who amazingly has jumped on it.  To cut a long story short, we now have an 18 month plan for me to hopefully start in a full time tutor position once this course is over.  During this time, I'm doing a number of instructor exams to help broaden my usefulness when the time comes.  I plan to fit in lots of voluntary learning support assistant hours to increase my experience as well as actually teaching some subjects on my 1 day off a week from September.

As you can imagine, this has left me with no time at all for the society or website duties.  It took me a while to get my head around pulling back, it felt very uncomfy for a while.  But thanks to the patience of the boys, especially James and Dan, I came back down to earth and let the others handle things, as theyre obviously very capable of doing.

From now on, Ill have a very much back seat role, although Ill try to be part of what I think I can handle.  Once I start teaching, Ill be holding down a full time teaching job, and doing the teacher qualifications 'on the job' at the same time. So again, this will limit me alot!

Anyway, I just felt that I owed you all an explanation, the founders included as Im not sure if Ive been very clear so far.  Thanks for everything you've all done since we started nearly a year ago, Ill be part of things as we go forward hopefully, but Ill be watching more than driving like the others.

This is a dream for me to become a teacher, something I never thought possible, and I have to give it 110% to pull it off, but I owe it to myself and everyone thats helped me through my illness in the last 3 years to make it.

See you on the forum.

Matt


----------



## JamesC (7 Mar 2008)

Hi Matt,

It's good to hear from you. Sounds as though you're doing really well at college. Well done.

Thanks for letting everone know what you're up to
James


----------



## Arana (7 Mar 2008)

Good luck mate and i really hope your dream comes true, and wih your obvious commitment i'm sure you will be teaching in no time  

And when you do have some spare time we will all still be here eager to hear how your doing


----------



## TDI-line (7 Mar 2008)

Good luck with your teaching Matt.

All the best.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Mar 2008)

Good luck with the teaching   And good choice in subjects (fellow BTEC in IT graduate here )


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Mar 2008)

nice one buddy! Thanks for all that you have done so far. Best of luck with everything you'll be a great teacher! You taught me well


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Mar 2008)

Glad it's all going well; once you are teaching then you'll really have no time! (Speaking from experience here!!!) But it's well worth it.  Good luck Matt.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Mar 2008)

Those that can - teach!

Well done mate.


----------



## nickyc (8 Mar 2008)

Following your dream is always the right choice.  Sounds like exciting times!!  Good luck!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Mar 2008)

Fair play Matt, I hope all works out for you, you only get out of life what you are willing to put in, so well done!
Im glad its not a "goodbye" but more, a "see ya later"

Good luck.


----------



## beaki (10 Mar 2008)

Matt - i just wanted to say that i know (briefly) how hard it has been for you lately and 'stepping down' must have taken a lot of thought and courage. i praise you for your honestly and really really wish you all the best for the future. 

You will make a fantastic teacher and you are absolutely right for thinking of yourself first for a change! 

Dont forget about us!! lol

Bec


----------



## Themuleous (10 Mar 2008)

All the best with the new career 

Sam


----------



## Maximumbob (10 Mar 2008)

All the best Matt.  Teaching is a great job to get into.  I find it the perfect antidote to my main job 

Good luck with everything.

Si


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Mar 2008)

thanks for all your kind words  dont worry, i wont forget about this place and you guys, its still quite a big part of me too... just wish my tank wasnt going to sh1t! lol


----------



## TDI-line (10 Mar 2008)

Sounds like you need a TDI make over, it will look a lot worse then.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Mar 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> just wish my tank wasnt going to sh1t! lol



Shouldn't I report that to the mods!!!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (21 Mar 2008)

I start teaching on the 11th for one day a week! Should be alot of fun, the 2 groups Im taking are nearly through the 2 units, so there wont be much to do other than tie things off, so a fairly easy life start.  If it all goes well, this will carry on into September with 2 new look web design units that Ill need to design over the summer.

Things going well.


----------



## ulster exile (21 Mar 2008)

Good luck with the teaching Matt - it's rare enough that you hear of people doing the jobs they truly love...I remember well my dad telling me a few years ago that the job he'd done for nearly 40 years, he'd hated with a passion.  How soul destroying that must have been for him.

All the very best


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (11 Apr 2008)

taught my first 2 classes today  was great! Standing in for another teacher, so alot of the hard work is already done.

think ive found my calling 

much love to all.

Matt


----------



## Ed Seeley (11 Apr 2008)

Glad to hear it Matt.  Great when it all goes like that isn't it?

I've had the kind of day that makes me wonder the opposite...


----------



## Aeropars (14 Apr 2008)

I'd be happy to help out as a tecky guy for the site. Let me know if I'm needed.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Apr 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> taught my first 2 classes today  was great! Standing in for another teacher, so alot of the hard work is already done.
> 
> think ive found my calling
> 
> ...



Great stuff, Matt.  I'm really chuffed for you.


----------



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2008)

Yeh brill news  I would imagine it makes you wonder why you did do it sooner!

Sam


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Apr 2008)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> I'd be happy to help out as a tecky guy for the site. Let me know if I'm needed.



James has it more than handled.. all the new stuff is his  thanks for the offer tho.


Id have done it sooner but didnt know id be able.  The teaching staff actually came to me to ask if Id do it, thats done alot for my confidence so helps alot.

anyway  all good, will keep you updated.

Matt


----------

